# anchoring fence post into asphalt?



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Doing some fence maintenance and I'd like to put two posts on my asphalt driveway. Anyone had any luck anchoring to this surface? It'll be about 10' of fence attached to the house on one end and an existing post on the other end. 

I've found these online but they aren't readily available in my area and shipping for eight bolts was $80.


Asphalt Anchors Store | Shop BoltHold: anchors that stay put



I'm assuming regular sleeve anchors for concrete probably won't work since asphalt is much weaker than concrete. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I'd dig a hole and put concrete in that. Asphalt is too weak.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

The short answer is no it won’t work.
Dig up the asphalt and sink your post normally.
Then use cold patch (from Home Depot) to repair the driveway.

are you using 4x4 pressure treated posts?

Nathan


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

manual post hole digger at home depot 18$ a day...call before you dig


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

10'?

Sounds like you only need one post somewhere in the middle of that span.. I've never tried to put one in ashphalt, but one thing I do know, I'll never again use 4 X 4 pressure treated posts for anything.

I replaced (out of necessity) all of the 4 X 4 posts I used on our fence with 6 X 6 posts. You could drive a truck into that sucker now (bad news for the truck).

The 6 X 6 posts are so much more massive and stiff than the 4 X 4 posts. The numbers are deceptive. They're next level in terms of strength and durability.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If it's temporary use bracing.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm bravely venturing forwards with the project. These are the anchors specifically designed for the job. Big fella. You drill an oversize hole and fill it with a supplied grout, then tap it in.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

proof of concept. feels really sturdy, full cure in 2 hours. will probably wait until a cooler day to actually build the fence.


----------



## greyishgretchen (Nov 29, 2021)

markxander said:


> Doing some fence maintenance and I'd like to put two posts on my asphalt driveway. Anyone had any luck anchoring to this surface? It'll be about 10' of fence attached to the house on one end and an existing post on the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the posts are considered the backbone of a fencing system, it’s important to choose fence posts that can support the fencing. Wooden fence posts should be made of tough or durable material, like birch, mulberry, and pine, and they must be installed properly. Wooden fence posts are perfect if you want a temporary fence installed because they are easy to remove and replace, unlike concrete posts.


----------

